# Just Another reminder :(



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

So my dad got hijacked outside of pretoria last night  Right after finishing dinner with my brother. Held for hours by a bunch of Nigerians and they forced him to drain his business bank account . He was held hostage in an apartment and released this morning. Fortunately he was released without being harmed too much - just traumatized. Days like this - I hate the crime here. This is now the second incident like this that's happened to my family - one in cape town and now one in pretoria


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2010)

Your poor dad  So sorry to hear, glad he is ok.

That's why we left SA, the crime, I don't want to live in fear everyday.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I have tried really hard not to take that attitude and to give SA a proper chance. I know crime can strike anywhere..... I honestly believed that in some way - if we did our due diligence, got all the security precautions, etc - we would be ok I guess - just reading about these things... not having these things hit home like this. I dunno... I'm really really grateful he wasn't hurt. Last time he got shot


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I am very sorry about this Miss Global.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Thx ... this kind of reminds me of Baltimore - Maryland. I don't know if you watch any American shows - but the crime there was so bad - it spawned 2 shows - The Wire and Homicide. The thing with Baltimore was the crime got to the point where you couldn't just avoid the bad neighborhoods..... sometimes crime would creep in where you didn't expect it. We used to live there - and I remember when my husband got a gig in another city - I packed my stuff and bailed without even finishing my degree. 

I'm not saying this is the same situation at all - or even drawing comparisons ( because at times Baltimore was like a warzone far worse than here as it was common to be hit by stray bullets) but I guess my point is that crime can strike anywhere in any country. This incident has just made us realize how unsafe we really are in life - and how we take our longevity for granted.....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

So glad your dad is ok! The crime here is just getting out of hand these days. You can have all the security you want but it doesn't matter anymore. Life isn't worth anything to these criminals and they are ruthless.


----------

